# Rohrkolben, eine gute Pflanze für den Folienteich



## Plätscher (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

wie schon im Titel gesagt finde ich das der __ Rohrkolben eine schöne Pflanze für einen Teich ist. Ich selbst habe ihn seit ca. 25Jahren im Teich, außerdem kenne ich noch 3 andere Teiche in denen er seit einigen Jahren wächst. Gut man muß aufpassen das er nicht alles überwuchert, aber bei einer so großen Pflanze ist das Ausdünnen kein großer Aufwand.

Nun zu meiner Frage, mir ist aufgefallen das u.a. auch hier im Forum immer wieder davor gewarnt wird ihn einzusetzen, da er angeblich die Folie löchern kann. Ich bestreite das, ich habe noch keinen Beweis gesehen das Rohrkolben die Folie beschädigt hat. Für __ Schilf gibt es genung Beweise aber für Rohrkolben habe ich noch kein Foto oder anderen harten Beweis gesehen das er der "Folienbohrer" ist 

Also los, zeigts mir, ich möchte es endlich wissen ob ich und die anderen nur Glück hatten oder ist es wie ich vermute nur eine Legende.

Nicht akzeptiert werden Mischbepflanzungen Schilf/Rohrkolben, da weiß  ich wer der erste Verursacher war und Teiche aus Siloplane oder 0,5mm Billigfolie und ähnliches.

Also loß, lasst uns endlich diese Frage klären


----------



## Buffo Buffo (16. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben, eine gute Pflanze für den Folienteich*

Also,
bei mir wächst Rohrkolben (ich weiß aber nicht ob schmalblättrig oder sonst wie) seit 12 Jahren ohne Kübel im Teich . 
Vor 3 Jahren hat sich __ Schilf eingenistet und mit dem kämpfe ich seither.
Noch ist die Folie dicht (schnell auf Holz klopft!!)


----------



## KTB (16. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben, eine gute Pflanze für den Folienteich*

Moin moin

Habe selber auch Rohrkolben im Teich, davon ne ganze Menge. Der steht mit seinen Wurzeln auf der Folie und die sind mit Kieseln bedeckt. Er wächst sehr gut und macht keinerlei anstallten sich irgendwie durch die Folie bohren zu wollen.
Also toi toi toi...

MfG

Sven


----------



## Majaberlin (16. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben, eine gute Pflanze für den Folienteich*

Also durch die Folie hat er sich nicht gebohrt, definitiv nicht. Aber er hat sich bei uns so ausgebreitet, dass ich es nicht geschafft habe, ihn im Zaum zu halten. Als wir unseren Teich jetzt geleert haben, mußte mein Mann mit der Säge daran, anders gingen die Wurzeln nicht raus. Aber es war vielleicht auch eigene Schuld, weil wir ja 2 Jahre nichts gemacht haben. Wenn wir vielleicht eher eingegriffen hätten, wäre es möglicherweise nicht so schlimm geworden.
Also ich möchte hier keine Lanze für den Rohrkolben brechen, ihn aber auch nicht verteufeln.
Ich denke, wenn er regelmäig ausgelichtet und beschnitten wird, kann das schon gutgehen.


----------



## KTB (16. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben, eine gute Pflanze für den Folienteich*

Das mit dem regelmäßigem "beschneiden" der Wurzeln etc., was ich jedes Jahr bestimmt 2mal mache ist schon wichtig, die Wurzeln muss ich auch grundsätzlich mit nem Sägemesser im Zaum halten. 
Ist ne nervige Arbeit zumal man immer auf die Folie acht geben muss, wenn man nicht gleich die ganze Pflanze ausgraben will.

MfG

Sven


----------



## karsten. (16. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben, eine gute Pflanze für den Folienteich*

Hallo

Zitat von Werner und der sollte es doch wissen 





> Typha latifolia [L.] - __ Breitblättriger Rohrkolben
> 
> Die Rhizome des Breitblättrigen Rohrkolbens gelten als Gefahr für jede Teichfolie - zumindest kann man das immer wieder lesen. Gesehen haben wir aber noch nie eine Folie durch die dieser Rohrkolben gewachsen wäre und wir kennen auch niemanden der das schon einmal gesehen hätte. Also nur eine Legende? Trotzdem muss man diesen Rohrkolben sehr genau beobachten, denn er breitet sich von allen Arten am stärksten aus. Wenn Sie ihn also im Folienteich pflegen wollen, dann halten Sie ihn unbedingt in einem stabilen Gefäß und schneiden Sie konsequent alles ab, was über den Rand ins freie Wasser wachsen will.



wer eine ordentlich Substratauflage hat kann darin Mörtelkübel oder Baumschulkisten gut einsenken , letztere lassen sich auch gut am Rand "stapeln" und mit Kunstrasen oder Ufermatten abtarnen   
dann kann man alle paar Jahre sich mal ne Kiste vornehmen und ausdünnen 


an eine besonders gelungene Instalation bei den "Karpfenzüchtern"   ist die  
Danach sind die Preise für Baumschulkisten wohl in die Höhe geschossen 

mfG


----------



## danyvet (16. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben, eine gute Pflanze für den Folienteich*

ach, das beruhigt mich jetzt wieder, was ich hier lesen kann! 
Ich hab meinen Rohrkolben ursprünglich als Typha minima gekauft. Heuer hat er zum ersten Mal Zigarren, also doch kein Mini  dürfte eher ein angustifolia sein.
Aber von wegen wuchern... grad mal ein Stammerl pro Jahr, sprich 3-4 Halme. Aber ok, bei mir wuchert sonst auch nix, leider.


----------



## Annett (16. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben, eine gute Pflanze für den Folienteich*

Mahlzeit.

Bei mir tauchen immer wieder Rohrkolbensämlinge im Ufergraben auf. Diese entferne ich jedoch umgehend, denn zwei Wucherer (__ Igelkolben + eine Binse) reichen völlig.

Fotos oder andere Beweise, dass ein Rohrkolben eine ordentliche Teichfolie erledigt hat, habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Leider komme ich in den letzten zwei Jahren nicht mehr dazu im Forum jedes Thema zu lesen.
Bis ca. 2008 jedoch schon und da war (hier) nie so etwas dabei.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben, eine gute Pflanze für den Folienteich*

Hi,

die einzigste Möglichkeit für Rohrkolben (Typha latifolia), ne 0,5er Teichfolie zu zerstören ist ne Überdehnung der Folie (und das kann eigentlich nur bei schweren Baufehlern vorkommen) . Durchdringen kann er sie nämlich nicht, die weiße Rhizomspitze ist dazu, im Gegensatz zur spitzen und drahtharten Schilfwurzel,zu weich (konsistenz in etwa einer Bockwurst) um sich irgendwo durchzuschieben . weicht auf ner schrägen Teichfolie sofort aus. Wenn sich aber so ein Rhizom in eine Sackgasse verirrt (z.B mehrfach überlappendes Faltengewirr mit Rheinkies abgedeckt) und dann nicht mehr herauskommt könnte er die Folie eventuell überdehnen bis diese eintreißt. Bei ner guten 1mm Folie ist selbst das nicht möglich, da das Rhizom schon vorher den Löffel abgibt

Wie schon geschrieben, steht zwar fast überall das so was passiert, aber Beweißfotos (wie beim __ Schilf) gibts nie. 

MfG Frank


----------



## Ferdinand (20. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben, eine gute Pflanze für den Folienteich*

Hallo,

wenn ihr gerade beim Rohrkolben sind hir zwei kleine Fragen:
Wie Tief kann er stehen? und Warum sind die Spitzen meines Rohrkolbens immer etwas* brau?

*nicht viel nur ein klein wenig

Gruß


----------



## Annett (20. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben, eine gute Pflanze für den Folienteich*

Hallo Ferdinand.

Das kommt auf den Rohrkolben an. Es gibt ja kleinere und ganz große Sorten...
Schau mal bei Werner mit dem Suchwort Typha nach: http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/advance...sid=8qs8s18khlfad2klbmg0hu1o94&keywords=typha
Rufst Du die einzelnen Sorten nochmal extra auf, steht auch dabei, wie sie gepflanzt werden sollten. 

Allgemein würde ich sagen, kleine Sorten flach, die großen etwas tiefer, wobei die Tiefe auch vom Nährstoffangebot abhängt. 
Je mehr Nährstoffe, desto tiefer ertragen sie es.


----------



## Corgula (20. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben, eine gute Pflanze für den Folienteich*

Wir haben Rohrkolben seit Mitte der 90er im Ufergraben, es gab nie irgendwelche Probleme, im Gegenteil, ich finde sie wunderschön.
Es ist jedes Jahr eine Überraschung, wo sie neu austreiben, zuweilen steht einer wirklich arg ungünstig, dann kann man ihn auch recht leicht entfernen.

__ Schilf ist leider von allein gekommen, da geht's uns wie Buffo Buffo, man flucht halt ein bissel, aber das Zeug ist nicht sehr beeindruckt davon....*seufz*

Die Folie ist entsprechend alt, allerdings auch recht stabil, so daß wir hoffen, dass alles noch eine Weile hält.

Viele Grüße, Corgula


----------

